# Welchen Comedian schaut ihr am liebsten?



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Mai 2012)

Hi! Über die Suchfunktion habe ich nichts dergleichen gefunden, deswegen eröffne ich mal einen Thread dazu. Ich möchte wissen, welche Comedians euch gefallen und warum. Was bringt euch dabei zum Lachen? Welche Clips gefallen euch am besten? 

Da ich ein großer Freund von Ironie und Sarkasmus bin kann ich mich bei Oliver Kalkofe nicht mehr auf dem Stuhl halten - auch wenn ich es zum 10. mal sehe, selbst an einem schlechten Tag, spätestens nach fünf Minuten muss ich Tränen lachen. Ich finde es gibt nicht viele wie ihn, die fast jeden aus dem Fernsehen so gut imitieren können, um das ganze noch überspitzter zu verpacken und die Peinlichkeit mancher Leite im TV gnadenlos aufzudecken. Einfach genial, was er mit Kalkofe's Mattscheibe für Perlen der Verblödung aufgedeckt hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQbDf8qVnfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




http://www.clipfish.de/video/5788/kalkofe/

http://www.clipfish.de/video/1755995/oliver-kalkofe-astro-tante/

http://www.clipfish.de/video/1823385/kalkofes-mattscheibe-ferris-mc-lol-alda-oo/

http://www.linkfun.net/fun-videos/was_bedeutet_die_abkuerzung_spd_-_kader_loth_video-493


Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Wer sind eure Favoriten, die euch zuverlässig zum zügellosen Lachflash bringen?


----------



## Metalic (16. Mai 2012)

"früher" mochte ich otto waalkes ganz gerne als er noch aktiv dabei war.
mittlerweile sehe ich gerne bülent ceylan und harald schmidt.


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich kein großer Komiker, aber ich liebe die Heute Show. Also politische Witze, oder im allgemeinen eher trockenen Humor.  Nun ja, die Memes finde ich auch zum Todlachen.


----------



## regensburger (16. Mai 2012)

Volker Pispers history of USA and terrorism 1 of 5 - YouTube Kein Comedian sondern Kabarett aber einfach nur gut Volker Pispers


----------



## Memphys (18. Mai 2012)

Generell ist Neues aus der Anstalt sehr zu empfehlen, läuft afaik auf ZDF Kultur und manchmal anderen ÖRF-Sendern, da sind immer sehr gute Leute (Kabarett, Comedy - egal, Hauptsache man kann drüber lachen). Ansonsten noch Stenkelfeld (sind zwar zwei Leute, aber egal, auf den Scheiß muss man erstmal kommen ... )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8hkFL9VfZQ

Und der hier, einfach genial:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KIlAEQJx9Y

"Und doch sehe ich hier einige recht spärlich möblierte Gesichter, wo eine ganz einfache Frage zart an die gläsernen Murmeln klopft, die die Augen darstellen... Und die Frage lautet natürlich: _"Mein Gott, was hat der Mann?"_...
RECHT HATTER!"


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Mai 2012)

Auch absolut spitzenmäßig ist Mathias Richling. Sehr talentiert, der Mann. Über 50 Politiker hat er schon imitiert und mir schon den ein oder anderen Lacher beschert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMIqOAjZb1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bfCfojpEj20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71NT1MJOYOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. Mai 2012)

Kein Comedy, aber Kabarett...

Hagen Rether, Volker Pispers um nur mal 2 zu nennen.

Und halt heute-Show, neues aus der Anstalt, x3


----------



## onslaught (29. Mai 2012)

Paul Panzer seh ich gern,

aber Neues aus der Anstalt ist Pflicht, selten wird so die Wahrheit gesagt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2012)

Serdar Somuncu - Serdar Somuncu: "Hassprediger - Ein demagogischer Blindtest" 1/9 - YouTube
Serdar Somuncu liest aus dem Tagebuch eines Massenmörders - Mein Kampf (2001) - YouTube
(Eine Weltkritische-Kunst, die verstanden werden muss!)

Caroline Kebekus - Jennifer, Jessica und der Heilpraktiker - broken comedy.mp4 - YouTube
(Sie spricht mir aus dem Herz)

Der dicke und der Belgier - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqETMjc18QA
(<3 <3 <3, zu der Zeit war ich so 8-10Jahre alt! Einfach nur schön.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2012)

Volker Pispers & Dieter Nuhr.

EDIT : Django Asül


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Mai 2012)

@Eddie: Serdar Somuncu ist auch spitze!  Er weiß sich zwar manchmal "sehr gewählt" auszudrücken aber er spricht mitunter viel wahres über Wirtschaft, Politik und Gesellschaft.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (29. Mai 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> @Eddie: Serdar Somuncu ist auch spitze!  Er weiß sich zwar manchmal "sehr gewählt" auszudrücken aber er spricht mitunter viel wahres über Wirtschaft, Politik und Gesellschaft.


 
Ich liebe seine Abneigung gegen Lobbyismus u. seine Art wie er gegen Alles u. Jeden feuert! 
Er spricht zudem viel Wahres aus was noch immer ein TabuThema ist! Das schlimme ist wie er richtig sagt, nicht das er es sagt sondern das wir darüber lachen!


----------



## lowbob (3. Juni 2012)

Definitiv Bülent Ceylan


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2012)

du meinst standups?
Da gibt es bei mir einige, zur zeit steht Serdar Somuncu hoch im geschäft, er sagt die dinge einfach so wie sie sind, radikal und hemmungslos. Und es steckt auch eine gewisse kritik an vielen dingen, die angebracht ist. und irgendwie schafft er es dies alles unglaublich spassig rüberzubringen 
Sonst gefallen mir noch gut Atze schröder, RÜdiger Hoffmann und die früheren Pocher-Programme. Stefan Raab gefällt mir mit am besten, und vor allem dauerhaft und schon sehr lange, wobei seine standups mit der zeit leider immer kürzer geworden sind...


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. Juni 2012)

Volker Pispers und nebenbei immer wieder Herbert Knebel(s) Affentheater


----------



## Saubatzen (5. Juni 2012)

Rainald Grebe!! am Freitag Abend Live.


----------



## henne121 (8. Juni 2012)

Kurt Krömer mit seinem Anzug Modell rumänischer Nuttenpreller


----------

